# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Infinite Socket, custom-molded, modular socket , LIM Innovations,

## Airicist

Manufacturer - LIM Innovations

Home page - liminnovations.com/products/infinite-socket

----------


## Airicist

LIM Innovations introduces the Infinite TT

Published on Aug 24, 2016




> The Infinite TT is a custom-molded, modular, and adjustable socket system for transtibial amputees. The thermoplastic carbon-fiber frame, hinging posterior strut, and BOA closure system draw in the medial and lateral walls to improve biomechanical control. The advanced pressure distribution system incorporates height adjustment and air bladders, designed in response to activity demands, pressure areas, and shape change. The color options of soft shell covers allows patients to choose the right style for them.

----------


## Airicist

TF Donning

Published on Sep 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

TF Doffing

Published on Sep 11, 2017




> Learn how to put the Infinite Socket TF on.

----------

